# dont know where to start



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

i am looking into the option of egg donation either in the uk or abroad but i dont know where to start in getting infomation on stats sucess rates etc.  any help in how to get started would be grateful 

many thanks


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya  Have a look at these boards hun

*Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

The Czech Republic and Spain seem to be popular choices too ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=356.0

Hope this helps a little x


----------

